# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Artsen en ziekenfondsen nog niet eens over - De Morgen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Artsen en ziekenfondsen nog niet eens over*
*De Morgen - 5 uur geleden*
Artsenorganisaties en ziekenfondsen hebben maandagnacht nog geen akkoord kunnen bereiken over de artsenhonoraria. Struikelblok bleek de verhoging die de huisartsen vragen voor de avondconsultaties. Wellicht wordt geprobeerd deze week nog een *...*



Lees verder...

----------

